# Feelings



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure if this will fit here. Not entirely a rant. But tomorow will mark a week since Ruby's passing. It's been really hard still for me to get use to not seeing her. I'm a bit upset still tho with my mom. I know it's not exactly okay to keep something of your pets after they die (ex.my rabbit died and I kept a clump of fur till my mom found it and trashed it). I don't do that anymore. But I'm terrible at accepting death at times. Keeping something like a fav blanket of hers would've been fine but my mom pretty much made me trash anything related to her. Aside from pictures I only have her cage and I've given that to my bf for his rat. Idk. It just feelings I'm having.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's awful. I'm sorry you're going through this.

I think it is okay to keep things...I keep things of passed pets, feathers or fur. When my dog dies, I intend to keep her ashes. 
I'm sorry your mother made you trash her blanket and her things, that wasn't right in my opinion. It certainly won't help the grieving process


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you. I really thought people would think I was weird for keeping a clump of fur from my rabbit once. My bf thought I was weird. 
It still hard for anyone to believe that Ruby's gone really. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

It may sound weird to some people but it isn't. I've kept the lead to my first dog which was about 10 years ago. When he first went I kept it out and nearby as I was the only one who took him out. Now it is in a memory box which I pull out every now and then.

Your mother shouldn't have done that really. Sounds more like she didn't understand the bond between you and your rat or rabbit. People should be allowed to grieve as they want but it sounds more like its denial with her (get rid of everything as if they were never there) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not weird. A dog was stolen from me, not dead, and I still even keep her collar around my stuffed animal. 

I think the saddest part of rats is not only are they so fleetingly in our lives, but really only touch our hearts. Very few mementos are left behind. Maybe you could make a small garden or something, not only would you be honoring her but you'd be keeping busy.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

What you said Nathan about my mom in denial sounds actually reasonable. It does seem that way. The only thing she kept was a zebra print blanket bcuz it to her it was still usable. But to me it just won't do cuz it wasn't Ruby's fav blanket. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I would make a garden, but my mom put the house up for sale couple of months ago and so idk when it'll be bought. I didn't really think of that when we buried her. My dad offered to bury her at my grandmas but I wasn't thinking clearly and yea.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

In that case, how artistic are you? What I've done when leaving a house is made a "stepping stone" or something using dirt, stones, or flowers from around the grave.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm artistic drawing wise. I could do that. I was thinking about buying a lot of those plastic flowers and decorating all around the burial ground for other animals including Ruby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

One thing I did recently when a family member died was get these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/370788169771?lpid=82 and fill them with little things. The flower/dirt idea could still work here. Then go to a Goodwill, and find a shelf to mount them to. You can decorate the shelf. I was going to, but I am far from artistically inclined.
This is how I intend to honor the rats, via ash, bone, fur, or something from their cage if anything remains.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

View attachment 83490

I hav this. I can put some of the burial dirt and some left over food and maybe some of the bedding I havnt used.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think it's a bit weird, I still have my old dogs collar and a piece of his fur that I keep in a locket hanging together on my wall. He died 3 or 4 years ago.I think it's a wonderful idea to fill up your little bottle with memorabilia


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

View attachment 83570

I'm happy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

For even after the house is someone else's they'll know.
View attachment 88377
View attachment 88385



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think you did a really nice job on your stone! 

I agree with what other posters have said. People should be free to grieve however they wish. It's not weird to keep mementos from your pets including feathers or fur. In fact in the old days before photos people used to cut their loved ones hair and keep it in a piece of jewelry. 

My best friend's cat died from cancer at age 6 which is really young for a cat and she was heartbroken. She has his urn on her bedside table because he always used to sleep with her and his collar is next to it.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I wanted to have an urn with my animal's ashes but I don't think my mom
Would've let me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy (Jul 8, 2013)

I think her little marker is very sweet. I don't think there's anything wrong with keeping a bit of fur, or thier favorite toy as a momento. When my horse passed, I cut a snippet of his mane as a keepsake. I've always meant to turn it into a bracelet or something creative, but I haven't brought myself to do it yet.


----------

